# Topics > Agriculture >  SAGA – Swarm Robotics for Agricultural Applications, founded by the ECHORD++ project, Europe

## Airicist

Website - laral.istc.cnr.it/saga

vimeo.com/user59415271

twitter.com/saga_exp

----------


## Airicist

Article "Swarms of precision agriculture robots could help put food on the table"

by Vito Trianni, Joris IJsselmuiden, Ramon Haken
October 21, 2016

----------

